#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Consultoria cisco

## Batmam

Alguém pra da um suporte...tô precisando passar vlan entre mikrotik e cisco

----------


## berghetti

Passa o cenário, conforme for, do uma mão.

----------


## avatar52

Se precisar, estou à disposição.

----------


## Conectiva

Posso ajudar, envia ai o cenário.

Pode tentar simular os comando CISCO também no packet tracer faz o download. testa tudo antes de aplicar na rede. A parte do Mikrotik acho que ja domina. 

Boa Sorte!

----------


## ConsultorTik

Bom dia, posso ajuda-lo. Apresente seu cenário.

At: Dzyan Mendes - CEO at ConsultorTik
http://consultortik.com.br
WP: (35)9.9853-4244

----------

